# Shore ice



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

So I guess I will be the first to talk about the downswing if the awesome ice we have had this year. So what's everyone's take on those stupid 50+ degrees we r gonna see over the next couple days on the shore ice situation?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Get a plank ready, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hahahah right...I was gonna bring my floaties just in case...hahahah


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

It looks like it will freeze up again from Friday to Sunday then we r gonna get hit with warm weather again that might just end it


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

best I can say it that it's good until it's not. if you are coming in and you are with a group and the shore ice has gone down hill through the day, be the first one off. Ice usually breaks in large chunks and if you keep moving forward the first guy is normally fine. also, load your stuff quick, your friends will be pissed and want to fight once they figure a way off the ice.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Heavy rain all day tomorrow is going to put a real hurting on things plus the snow melt. Get it while you can it's coming to an end fast


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out at 9am and snow on ice , it was talking, a few nice echoes across the lake, by 11 am snow all gone water running into the holes. Left at 1:30 and had a lot of puddles to walk through. The bite wasn’t the best, a lot of lookers, some shoreline starting to rot. But still nice sitting out with no gloves on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Groovy thanks for the update.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Whelp did anyone brave the ice yesterday?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

archerjay1 said:


> Whelp did anyone brave the ice yesterday?


Saw a video from a guy out at about 2pm yesterday with zero issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

johnboy111711 said:


> best I can say it that it's good until it's not. if you are coming in and you are with a group and the shore ice has gone down hill through the day, be the first one off. Ice usually breaks in large chunks and if you keep moving forward the first guy is normally fine. also, load your stuff quick, your friends will be pissed and want to fight once they figure a way off the ice.


How do you know these things?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> How do you know these things?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's mostly life experiences. I also will say that it's important not to be the largest guy out there. As far as walking off on bad edges, there is a time to be brave and there is a time to make others walk off first. I would weight options quickly, and consider water depth and how far out the bad ice extends.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

johnboy111711 said:


> It's mostly life experiences. I also will say that it's important not to be the largest guy out there. As far as walking off on bad edges, there is a time to be brave and there is a time to make others walk off first. I would weight options quickly, and consider water depth and how far out the bad ice extends.


That’s why you left me to go last at the end of last season then? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

you remember two years ago at the buoy line icehole? you had some serious pucker going on that day haha


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> That’s why you left me to go last at the end of last season then? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The key from those two experiences are that you should never stop learning.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

leadcorebean said:


> you remember two years ago at the buoy line icehole? you had some serious pucker going on that day haha


3 guys had already went in and I’m double their size! What do you want from me? Haha. We had some great teamwork and made it work though. A lot of board passing going on lol. Those weeds were no joke. Still the most nervous I’ve ever been on the ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone have eyes on north end of mosquito? Looking for one last chance to get on tomorrow morning. Then it's a wrap for me....this snow coming will make weak ice disappear..plus I gotta work the next 9 days straight. Hopefully I can get on tomorrow morning


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

No one on the lake today shoreline thawed long was out in pots did not see shoreline at buoy line


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Long way out in spots


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

ill be at pymo hopefully by 2 tomorrow with waders and some bridge building materials. Try to get a few more days in and that's about it for me. Id have to say one of my worst years of finding legal walleye but that lake is sure looking good for the future!


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

leadcorebean said:


> ill be at pymo hopefully by 2 tomorrow with waders and some bridge building materials. Try to get a few more days in and that's about it for me. Id have to say one of my worst years of finding legal walleye but that lake is sure looking good for the future!


Leadcore if you don’t mind send me an ice update. I plan on fishing all day Sunday at Pymatuning for one last trip. I’ve had the same problem as you with the walleye this winter 90% are short. The legal fish have been barely legal as well.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 3 guys had already went in and I’m double their size! What do you want from me? Haha. We had some great teamwork and made it work though. A lot of board passing going on lol. Those weeds were no joke. Still the most nervous I’ve ever been on the ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was this the same weed minefield I walked through? Was very freaky walk off, if so.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

tomb said:


> Was this the same weed minefield I walked through? Was very freaky walk off, if so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


More than likely if you walked off the bouy line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah tomb we all walked off that day together . ill put something up once I get out there and see how it is


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

leadcorebean said:


> yeah tomb we all walked off that day together . ill put something up once I get out there and see how it is


Kit and I will be around Saturday and pymy on Sunday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

My buddy Greg went through two years ago got out went to shore dropped his stuff went back out on ice because it was getting dark and peaple were still out on ice good guy there everyone made it safely home. At bouy line as well that weed beds an ice killer


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Gotworms said:


> My buddy Greg went through two years ago got out went to shore dropped his stuff went back out on ice because it was getting dark and peaple were still out on ice good guy there everyone made it safely home. At bouy line as well that weed beds an ice killer


It’s no joke especially on a sunny warm day when those weeds heat it from the underside as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok just got settled in shoreline was about 8-10 foot open put a milk crate few feet out and overlapped a few feet onto the ice . 8 inches where I'm at and I can count 6 other shacks out.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Leadcore thanks for the update


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

North end ? Planning on heading out in the am


----------

